# Armtec Infrastructure



## kildozer (Mar 29, 2011)

the dividend was suspended today .... down 52%

any holders?


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

yes. 

not sure what i should do now. 3k loss.


----------



## tojo (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a very small position in this...needless to say it's underwater. 

They raised equity at the right time...probably saw the drop coming so decided to offer 3.1 million shares at $16.20. 


_"March 24 (Reuters) - Canada's Armtec Infrastructure Inc said it plans to raise C$50.2 million in a bought deal to cut debt and maintain its current dividend payout.

Underwriters, co-led by Scotia Capital, TD Securities and BMO Capital Markets, will buy 3.1 million shares of Armtec at C$16.20 apiece -- about a 6 percent discount to Thursday's close." _

Raising equity to maintain the dividend - that statement should have been a red flag and in hindsight we know that it just BS because the dividend was eliminated.


----------

